# QSR business looking of entreprenuers



## bernard (Aug 26, 2010)

What is the appropriate marketing channel to seek entrepreneurs/ business students who wish to invest in QSR business . My recent trip to Gold coast Brisbane Sydney and Melbourne gave me some insights of the Asian Australians eating/ dinning characteristics. Thank You


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

I think tweeter has become the first on the list because it is simply the most accessible area and engaging on this site takes an easy prerequisites. Tweeting had been an efficient mode of delivering messages that is faster and more reliable than the others.


----------

